# What is the deal with this new INTx trend?



## HamsterSamurai (Jun 28, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> People should give Jung some credit too. Focusing extensively temperaments isn't exactly the best way to go about things. Look into other theories too because they sometimes have much to offer.


That's exactly what I mean. People should do more research , especially if they take a test and come back with a confusing answer, like an x in their MBTI.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

To create uniqueness in a sea of labels, to be cool, ignorance, and probably haven't outgrown their xxxbladeknifestabxx yahoo email.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

RoSoDude said:


> The main problem is people don't understand the theory. They take the terrible online tests (which are far worse than MBTI, which I also don't like much as a system), and their answers contradict because they're all poorly written and some of them have "correct" answers if you just answer like any person would. That humanmetrics one is awful, for example, and I've seen far worse too. So you get people who view the dichotomies as spectra instead, and can say "oh, well I'm really close on P and J, I guess we'll just call me INTx". It's possible these people aren't even NT, because NT is often the result that a lot of these tests lean towards.
> 
> As for people who understand the functions and are on the fence... well, sometimes, even though functions are flipped, they can still produce similar results. Both extraverted and introverted thinking are both... thinking. You're still going to look at things in a rational way. Even if you aren't looking to the same things, you can still reach the same goal.


And to be honest, once you figure out the basics of MBTI it's way too easy to jinx :/ 

I can easily score INTJ simply by picking answers that just relate to how ordered and structured I am as a person even though in retrospect I realize this is not who I really am. I did score INTJ the first time I took the test because I desired to be structured. 

I think the best test I've done so far is the test that weighs your overall score by checking how much you are comfortable using each function since it doesn't try to peg you of who you think you are but what you do.


----------



## Kelvin (May 30, 2012)

For all I know, it can be really hard to determine if you're an INTJ or INTP if you have insufficent information regarding to the functions (you don't know which is which). 

I've never had the problem myself, when I first found Myer-Briggs I was just like "hell, I'm definately a P". When I try to type others though, this problem sometimes come in...


----------



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

People aren't confined to little predefined boxes, my friend. 

I'm sure there are some out there with a pretty good balance, or maybe they just don't understand the system, or maybe you're just over-analyzing it.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

LeaT said:


> But I thought you were supposed to be my partner in crime to campaign against the evil ENFPs and why they are jealous of the good-looking INTxs since we clearly know how to dress and act properly at every social occasion. *puppy face*





Radiant Flux said:


> People aren't confined to little predefined boxes, my friend.
> 
> I'm sure there are some out there with a pretty good balance, or maybe they just don't understand the system, or maybe you're just over-analyzing it.


So I guess the problem is just _me_, then.

I always hope INTPs will grow on me but man, you guys work so hard to annoy me.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

viva said:


> So I guess the problem is just _me_, then.
> 
> I always hope INTPs will grow on me but man, you guys work so hard to annoy me.


:mellow:

I'm sorry, it's in my Ne nature to annoy.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Scruffy said:


> To create uniqueness in a sea of labels, to be cool, ignorance, and probably haven't outgrown their xxxbladeknifestabxx yahoo email.


Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey.... I started out with a serious gmail but then decided to create llawliet*insertnumbersherethatwon'tbesharedsopeoplewon'temailme*yahoo account. I created such a silly account so all of my emails from PerC would go to it instead, that way if I ever become a fugitive I can still talk to you guys safely... or so I will believe....


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

viva said:


> I always hope INTPs will grow on me but man, *you guys *work so hard to annoy me.


And here I thought we were friends.... kind of... ok, friendly-ish acquaintances...ish....

Side note, why do you wish we, collectively as a type, would grow on you?


----------



## Jax (Jun 30, 2012)

L said:


> And here I thought we were friends.... kind of... ok, friendly-ish acquaintances...ish....
> 
> Side note, why do you wish we, collectively as a type, would grow on you?


Because we're walking encyclopedias who can tell you anything you would need to know about everything?


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Jax said:


> Because we're walking encyclopedias who can tell you anything you would need to know about everything?


It can't be that simple, it just can't!


----------



## Jax (Jun 30, 2012)

L said:


> It can't be that simple, it just can't!


But what if it can be? Or maybe it isn't! But what if...? But maybe...? Possibly...? 

...


FUCK!

*Goes off to check all the data.*


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Jax said:


> But what if it can be? Or maybe it isn't! But what if...? But maybe...? Possibly...?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


"Perhaps, when a man has special knowledge and special powers like my own, it rather encourages him to seek a complex explanation when a simpler one is at hand."


----------



## Jax (Jun 30, 2012)

L said:


> "Perhaps, when a man has special knowledge and special powers like my own, it rather encourages him to seek a complex explanation when a simpler one is at hand."


 "For every problem there is a solution that is simple, easy, and outstandingly, terribly wrong."

The complex solutions are always so much more interesting.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Jax said:


> The complex solutions are always so much more interesting.


Because with a simple answer you just have the answer. With a complex answer you have to think about it. And yes, I agree.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

viva said:


> I feel like everywhere I turn on the forum these days, I run into another person who claims to be INTx.
> 
> I mean, come on. You either use Ne & Ti, or you use Ni & Te. You can't be both. That is blasphemous.


Is there such a thing as blasphemy in theory? Theory is a construct that surrounds the world with definition - what if you find that your observations do not fit the extant theory?

I've been thinking that this theory might be flexible, and apply differently to different people's minds. It looks less and less certain to me by the day, and so I don't try any longer to pin people to types, though classification of behavior and thinking is appropriate and people's mental shape might ossify over time. Anyhow if someone wants to call themself an INTx, they must justify it; perhaps they are correct.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

L said:


> Because with a simple answer you just have the answer. With a complex answer you have to think about it. And yes, I agree.


Oh, but munch on this one:

The most simple and efficient answer is usually the one that is the hardest to attain. To clarify, Occham's Razor for example. Dun dun.

Also, judging by the result I do wonder if the OP is actually an ENFP but what do I know. I thought Nes would naturally have a sporadic liking for each other due to our goofy-ness.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

LeaT said:


> Oh, but munch on this one:
> 
> The most simple and efficient answer is usually the one that is the hardest to attain. To clarify, Occham's Razor for example. Dun dun.


Just like the best place to hide is right in plain site:wink:



> Also, judging by the result I do wonder if the OP is actually an ENFP but what do I know. I thought Nes would naturally have a sporadic liking for each other due to our goofy-ness.


Ne dominant with Fi auxillary seems like it would be a little hard for her to get along with Ti dominant Ne auxillary I was thinking. I'm assuming it's the Ti that she gets annoyed with.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

L said:


> Just like the best place to hide is right in plain site:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Ne dominant with Fi auxillary seems like it would be a little hard for her to get along with Ti dominant Ne auxillary I was thinking. I'm assuming it's the Ti that she gets annoyed with.


In that case she wouldn't have quoted my Ne-spazz as something she apparently thought was annoying.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> Is there such a thing as blasphemy in theory? Theory is a construct that surrounds the world with definition - what if you find that your observations do not fit the extant theory?
> 
> I've been thinking that this theory might be flexible, and apply differently to different people's minds. It looks less and less certain to me by the day, and so I don't try any longer to pin people to types, though classification of behavior and thinking is appropriate and people's mental shape might ossify over time. Anyhow if someone wants to call themself an INTx, they must justify it; perhaps they are correct.


I've been wondering this too. We are supposed to be able to use all functions. The question is more how much and when and the dominant type is simply the function we use the most and are comfortable with. If we couldn't use all functions and in varying orders then it would be impossible for an INTP to act more like an ENTP in social settings? Since we are Ti doms, not Ne doms.

And I think Dario Nardi has shown also that we can learn to use the other functions through coaching and being self-aware. He for example mentioned one INFP who had developed a portion of the prefrontal cortex that would otherwise be associated with TeSi (?), making this person of course appear a little less typical INFP than other INFPs.


----------

